# Rats terrified in own cage



## Lupa (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey there, my new boys (I have had them about a week) are terrified to leave their igloo in their own cage. They are afraid of the cats I think...

I haven't seen either Cookies nor Cream drink any water in two days either...

How can I help them overcme the fear of their new cage and new environment?

Do I take away their hide? That seems mean..


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Is there any way you can keep the cats away from them? Plus, interacting and trust training will help alleviate some of the fear there... I didn't take away the hiding spot of my new girls and they're exploring, and they're even from a pet shop.


----------



## Lupa (Jan 4, 2014)

Alright, I've been trying, but my room door like to pop open a lot. Whenever the cats (Other than my own, whom adores rats) I remove them from the area.

Yes, my boys came from a hoarding situation and are probably just still a little messed up from it.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Aww, poor things. I'm sure they just aren't used to having so much space! I understand the door problems, mine broke today and we've been pushing it back in and pulling it out EVERY time we need to get through, plus keep my cat away from it.. ^^; Are they socialized with you yet?


----------



## Lupa (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, poor guys, they were in a hamster cage with 35 other 6 week old rats. We got them out of the hoaders house (my friends and I) and I took two. They checked out healthy at the vet too!

They are coming along very fast and will sleep on me, groom on me, even fall asleep in my sweater belly up, lol.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Aww, that's great!  Seems like just a problem with the cats, then.. If you could stay near the cage, they may feel calmer if they're already falling asleep on you.


----------



## Lupa (Jan 4, 2014)

I does seem to help them to want to come out if I am right by the cage. Just wish they would be so terrified in their own home..


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Hopefully they'll get used to it.. My girls are still weirded out by some of the 'furnature' in their cage, and they won't go up to the top floor.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Maybe if you put some of your clothes or other things that smell like you inside, they'll like it better?


----------



## Lupa (Jan 4, 2014)

I have their hide on the bottom, their water on the second level, and their food at the very top to encourage them to move around the cage. So far nest building has been the main thing for them, lol.


----------



## Lupa (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess old sock make good bedding, right? I could give them some (slightly) worn socks to sniff and tumble on.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, fun to nest in and smells like their owner. ;D


----------



## Lupa (Jan 4, 2014)

And when worn by people turn feet into pouncing objects.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Exactly! XD Will you be making another post once they do relax? I'd love to see their progress!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats don't bond with a cage, they do however bond with their humans.... try to get your rats out and playing with you so that they can come to love and trust you. Then your presence will reassure them that they are safe.


----------



## Lupa (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, I've had many rats, but I guess having older rats has always hel;ped the newcomers feel more settled in the past. I am not used to having just two rats nor only having babies.

They are bonding with me, learning their names, and since the sock has been put in their cage, climbing around with it, haha.

I think the problem is fixing itself with each passing day. 

They get at least 3 hours of free roam or cuddle time (whichever they prefer) a day.


----------

